# Is Lyft lenient about declined (ignored) ride requests?



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

(The following question is relative to deactivation, not weekly power bonuses)

I have observed that Uber is lenient about my number of declined/ignored ride requests. My acceptance rate is often just 50-60% each week. They never email or text me about it. 

Is Lyft also lenient about declined/ignored ride requests? Do you know of anyone warned or actually deactivated for only declining (not cancelling) a lot of requests? At how low of an acceptance rate? (Note: I recently got the nasty warning email after having four cancellations in a day. I have never received such an email for merely not accepting pings).


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

I never get awkward strange feeling requests from Lyft...I feel the autonomy. It's a freedom feeling. Then again I really like driving Lyft to so I go out of the way for them at times. I pretty much hate Uber also because of their business practices..lies....did I say hate...what I meant to say is hate...OK, I feel better.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I'll be finding this out on March 7, when my car disqualifies me for PDB. I'll be taking a 25 percent pay cut, so I am going to be ruthless about only taking profitable rides. Not going my way? So sorry. Call a cab.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I passed on 6 Line hails this morning, half were greater than 6 mins to pick up, has to under 6mins or I don't start my car.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

NO

Also lyft doesnt pay any bonuses @ <90% acceptance & stops offerring you new ones, making it pointless

Make pax cancel or noshow charge your pax. Else Lyft will hurt you.



Agent99 said:


> (The following question is relative to deactivation, not weekly power bonuses)
> 
> I have observed that Uber is lenient about my number of declined/ignored ride requests. My acceptance rate is often just 50-60% each week. They never email or text me about it.
> 
> Is Lyft also lenient about declined/ignored ride requests? Do you know of anyone warned or actually deactivated for only declining (not cancelling) a lot of requests? At how low of an acceptance rate? (Note: I recently got the nasty warning email after having four cancellations in a day. I have never received such an email for merely not accepting pings).


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I used to be proud that my acceptance rate was always over 90%. But over the past month, I've been receiving "junk" requests that other drivers are obviously ignoring. So I started ignoring those Line requests that are more than 10 minutes away. Especially if it has cheapskate/non-tipper sounding name attached. 

My acceptance rate is now averaging 75%, but since I don't drive enough passengers to qualify for bonuses, 75% is just fine. Thanks to everyone in this forum who takes the time to give tips on what to watch and look out for, and what to do.


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

Adieu, started like 2 weeks ago, Lyft stopped offerring hourly bonus to all Philly drivers. 

The acceptance/declined/ignored/completed rates have nothing to do with the hourly bonus offered via Friday email.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

In SoCal (both LA and OC), 
1) hourly guarantees are:
50 minutes online to qualify hour, 90% weekly acceptance to receive payout at all
2) power driver is n# rides, m# of them in peak hours, and 90% weekly acceptance to receive payout at all
3) ANY bonus already earned (except signing referral possibly, idk?) CAN be lost any time before the week ends via acceptance drop
4) they even say that your bonuses are only tallied on tuesday to give 24 hours after last 4:59am requests to fully process (maybe to try to disqualify your last ride? Lol)

As good weeks have been 45-50+% bonus-based payouts, in my area at least I can firmly say LYFT IS FAR LESS LENIENT THAN UBER ON ACCEPTANCE

PS completion doesnt mean jack to em though. Some weeks >50% pax cancels & >10% pax noshow-charged on top of that, and bonuses paid out a-ok



CCW said:


> Adieu, started like 2 weeks ago, Lyft stopped offerring hourly bonus to all Philly drivers.
> 
> The acceptance/declined/ignored/completed rates have nothing to do with the hourly bonus offered via Friday email.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

If Lyft doesn't drop the Line platform their going to lose alot of good drivers....
Lose the cheapo service Lyft. No one likes cheapskates!


----------



## TripTime (May 31, 2016)

Last night i got 7 trip requests. The closest was 16 minutes away. I ignored them all. My acceptance is around 5% maybe less. 

This morning i get an email. 

Help us provide reliable rides, 

Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it’s important you’re there for them. We noticed you’ve been missing more ride requests than the typical driver. That can create delays for passengers, and leave people with a bad impression of our community.

Our engineers are working hard on improvements to the app to make sure you’re getting matched with the most convenient rides for you. It’s no problem if you need a break -- remember, you can always log out of driver mode if you’re done giving rides.

Thanks for your help maintaining our high quality rides. Remember: Providing 5-star service to passengers gives them another reason to return to Lyft, meaning more requests for you.

Thanks,
The Lyft Team


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

TripTime said:


> Last night i got 7 trip requests. The closest was 16 minutes away. I ignored them all. My acceptance is around 5% maybe less.
> 
> This morning i get an email.
> 
> ...


Just accept them and don't move they will cancel on you


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

This^ use to work, but lately I've had riders wait it out.......even after 3-4 mins of me not moving.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> (The following question is relative to deactivation, not weekly power bonuses)
> 
> I have observed that Uber is lenient about my number of declined/ignored ride requests. My acceptance rate is often just 50-60% each week. They never email or text me about it.
> 
> Is Lyft also lenient about declined/ignored ride requests? Do you know of anyone warned or actually deactivated for only declining (not cancelling) a lot of requests? At how low of an acceptance rate? (Note: I recently got the nasty warning email after having four cancellations in a day. I have never received such an email for merely not accepting pings).


How do you decline and not cancel?


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Adieu said:


> NO
> 
> Also lyft doesnt pay any bonuses @ <90% acceptance & stops offerring you new ones, making it pointless
> 
> Make pax cancel or noshow charge your pax. Else Lyft will hurt you.


Can't they find out if you faked pax' no show?


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I used to be proud that my acceptance rate was always over 90%. But over the past month, I've been receiving "junk" requests that other drivers are obviously ignoring. So I started ignoring those Line requests that are more than 10 minutes away. Especially if it has cheapskate/non-tipper sounding name attached.
> 
> My acceptance rate is now averaging 75%, but since I don't drive enough passengers to qualify for bonuses, 75% is just fine. Thanks to everyone in this forum who takes the time to give tips on what to watch and look out for, and what to do.


What is a "cheapskate/non-tipper sounding name"?
Come on, give them


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

You can see Line destinations. Take Lines only if one of the following are true:
1) It's a minimum fare. In Philly, they gross $4.75 vs $4.50. I assume this is the case elsewhere. Your chances of getting another ride are lower, as its a short trip. 
2) It's a Prime Time zone. Time rate waiting for those slowpokes really adds up.
3) It's a long trip to where you want to be, have a better chance of getting rides.


----------



## LowRiderHyundai5000 (Jun 23, 2016)

SuckA said:


> This^ use to work, but lately I've had riders wait it out.......even after 3-4 mins of me not moving.


I had a guy who wouldn't cancel after 30 min! I called him and gave him a good speech and let him know there'd be no charge to cancel. He said I was wrong and that he would be charged. He won "Cancelling Chicken" but by that point I was grocery shopping and he was still at his hotel.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

nash801 said:


> What is a "cheapskate/non-tipper sounding name"?
> Come on, give them


The last time I pointed out examples, the forum police deleted my post...and I was warned. Sorry, Nash801. I can't elaborate. But if you're not seeing a pattern with your tippers vs non-tippers, count your blessings and happy Lyfting!


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

SuckA said:


> If Lyft doesn't drop the Line platform their going to lose alot of good drivers....
> Lose the cheapo service Lyft. No one likes cheapskates!


Line and poo rides need to be gone. I hope with more drivers ignoring them hopefully pax get the message and noticed these rides are becoming longer and harder to come by stop being cheap.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I've had maybe 3 pool requests, only once did I actually have a match up. Line very popular still, I've yet to have a match, usually what I get is the equivalent of a stacked ride request.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm finding that if I IGNORE a ride request, it's usually at least 45 minutes until I get the next one... even during the busy hours.


----------



## Madrigal26 (Jul 22, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> I'm finding that if I IGNORE a ride request, it's usually at least 45 minutes until I get the next one... even during the busy hours.


yes, it does seem like they quietly cut you off for a while if you don't accept a few requests, even when they are 15-20min away. Lyft is very dodgy on stuff like this. It's aggravating that they don't tell you if you get a primetime trip request. They make it very difficult to hold them accountable.


----------

